# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Que faire contre ce fléau? (attention discours choquant sur le lien vidéo)

## Khimarion

http://www.20min.ch/ro/news/insolite...06913814786822

Cela fait quelques temps que j'hésite à poster ce genre d'article (Vice avait publié une interview il y a quelques mois déjà), parce que le discours est choquant et aussi je me disais que quelqu'un en parlerait avant moi ici. Aujourd'hui le 20mn publie le documentaire sur le tourisme sexuel zoophile. Info, Intox ? En tout cas, ce documentaire donne la parole à ceux qui la pratique en toute liberté et nous apprend qu'il y a même une organisation qui existe pour la revendiquer : la ZETA (association allemande me semble t-il). 

Cette "association" prône le droit à une "sexualité différente parfaitement consentie et sans violence". Mais ça c'est selon leur dire....

Alors que faire contre ça? Cela se passe dans notre Europe, chez nos voisins. Je suis étonnée et surtout effrayée qu'une telle association existe avec un site que l'on peut trouver sur GOOGLE. Est-ce qu'une association qui protège réellement les animaux s'est penchée sur la question? Peut-on éradiquer cette organisation?

----------


## domi

c'est choquant ::

----------


## Ninou20

C'est totalement honteux !

----------


## MarieSue

Écurant.

Les pédophiles et les violeurs disent aussi que c'est "parfaitement consenti."

Ce que certains arrivent à faire au nom de "la liberté" c'est impressionnant.

On  ne peut pas empêcher les gens de faire ce qu'ils  veulent chez eux dans le secret de leurs alcôves, mais qu'on les laisse  s'organiser et revendiquer ça... je comprends pas.

Alors un véto qui constate qu'un animal est abusé ne peut même pas porter plainte là-bas, parce que c'est "légal" ?

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Bonjour,
J'ai 14 ans et n'ai pas osé voir la vidéo : si quelqu'un pouvait me l'expliquer en quelques lignes, je lui en serai très reconnaissante.
Merci d'avance, Éva

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Mischa09713

@Khimarion : La zoophilie est une pratique parfaitement légale au Danemark ou a été tourné le reportage. 
Alors certes, la ZETA regroupe les zoophiles pour qu'ils puissent en parler et vivre leur sexualité librement, mais on apprend aussi dans ce mème reportage qu'un recours a été déposé devant le ministre lui-mème, appuyée de plus de 40.000 signatures, dans le but de rendre cette pratique illégale. 
(CF la déclaration de Fokus, le parti pour la protection de l'environnement et des animaux :«Tous les actes d'ordre sexuel avec les animaux doivent être interdits et punissables. Se servir d'un animal pour son plaisir personnel est immoral.»)

De plus, ce n'est pas du tout un "essor " de la pratique de la zoophilie, c'est simplement que la Norvège, l'Allemagne et la Suède l'ont récemment interdit sur leur sol, les adeptes ne font que se déplacer vers le Danemark ou c'est encore légal.

Donc je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux faire contre ce "fléau" puisque la machine est déja lancée ? 

@MarieSue, un vétérinaire peut parfaitement déposer une plainte lorsqu'un animal a été abusé et qu'il en résulte des blessures. Dans ce cas, il s'agit de MALTRAITANCE et non pas seulement de zoophilie. Le zoophile n'as pas pour but de faire souffrir l'animal, ce n'est pas un sadique a pulsion, tout comme un homme n'as pas pour but de blesser une femme lors d'un rapport. 
Si blessures il y a, qu'elle relève de la pratique de la zoophilie ou non, ça relève de la maltraitance qui elle, n'est pas plus tolérée au Danemark qu'ailleurs.

@LaTchoupiBande : Tu peux visionner cette vidéo sans crainte, elle ne contient aucune image suceptible de choquer. Il s'agit d'un résumé concernant la pratique de la zoophilie au Danemark, d'un point de vue des "adeptes", puis de ceux qui sont pour et qui ont mis en place l'association ZETA, et de ceux qui sont contre et qui tentent de la faire interdire.

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Merci Mischa, j'ai regardé la video et si j'ai bien compris, ces gens sont des pedophiles d'animaux ? (Ce terme semble celui qui convient le mieux ?!)

----------


## Mischa09713

Non en fait ce n'est pas tout a fait la mème chose, mème si ce sont toute les deux des _paraphilies_ et qu'elles relèvent de la déviance sexuelle (ou trouble de la préférence sexuelle).
La pédophilie désigne une attirance (ou préférence sexuelle ) d'un adulte envers un enfant (en dessous de 15 ans).  Dans le cadre familial, on parle d'inceste.

La zoophilie désigne l'attirance ou (préférence sexuelle) d'une personne, quel que soit son age, sur un animal. ZOO (animal) et PHILIA (amitié) ne désigne à l'origine qu'une relation humain-animal strictement platonique. Par la suite, ce terme a ensuite muté pour ne plus désigner que la pratique sexuelle.

En tant que trouble de la préférence sexuelle, elles relèvent donc du _trouble mental,_ mais n'ont pas pour but de faire du mal ou de blesser, sinon, ça ne relève plus de paraphilie mais de sadisme. 
Donc, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que ce sont des "pédophies d'animaux". 

Si tu veux en savoir plus, les pages Wikipedia sur ces deux sujets sont super complètes et assez intéressantes (Culture, origines, lois....)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoophilie
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pédophilie

----------


## MarieSue

> @MarieSue, un vétérinaire peut parfaitement déposer une plainte lorsqu'un animal a été abusé et qu'il en résulte des blessures. Dans ce cas, il s'agit de MALTRAITANCE et non pas seulement de zoophilie. Le zoophile n'as pas pour but de faire souffrir l'animal, ce n'est pas un sadique a pulsion, tout comme un homme n'as pas pour but de blesser une femme lors d'un rapport. 
> Si blessures il y a, qu'elle relève de la pratique de la zoophilie ou non, ça relève de la maltraitance qui elle, n'est pas plus tolérée au Danemark qu'ailleurs.


Oui, j'ai bien compris. Me suis un peu emportée, ma question en fait n'en était pas vraiment une. Les vétos, où n'importe qui d'ailleurs, constatant blessures peuvent toujours porter plainte, qui sera suivi d'effet si on attrape le coupable, mais il n'empêche que laisser ces gens s'organiser et même revendiquer cette déviance comme un droit ça reste tolérer de la maltraitance animale au nom de la liberté de déviants sexuels. A moins que l'on considère que ce n'est pas de la maltraitance, comme ils le considèrent eux même. Pour moi c'en est.
Certes ce ne sont pas des criminels dangereux dont le but est de faire mal, mais leur association propagandiste et le tourisme zoophile organisé, non, pour moi ça ne passe pas. On ne se sert pas d'animaux à cette fin-là (tout comme on ne devrait d'ailleurs pas s'en servir non plus à d'autres fins que je n'énumère pas car ce n'est pas le sujet.)

----------


## Mischa09713

Là est le débat : pour eux, le fait de revendiquer leur préférence sexuelle comme un droit est tout aussi normal que de revendiquer sa préférence envers une personne du mème sexe, qui ont eux aussi été vu comme des déviants pendant de longues années.

Ils ne considèrent pas que leurs actes soient de la maltraitances et ont d'ailleurs établi un certains nombres de règles au sein de l'association ZETA, dont celles de placer le bien-ètre animal avant le sien, de ne pas promouvoir la zoophilie et de ne pas prendre part à l'exploitation des animaux dans un but fétichiste ou financier .
Ils considèrent donc les "maisons closes pour animaux " et le fait de "louer" les services de ses animaux pour de l'argent aussi révoltants que nous.

Après, en prenant en compte que la zoophilie a toujours existé et existera probablement encore longtemps, on est en droit de se demander quelle est la meilleure situation, entre des adeptes de "zoophilie de fond de cour" qui ne se préoccupent pas de blesser leur animal ou non, ni dans quelles conditions et ne pensent a rien d'autre que se soulager, et une communauté structurée qui tente d'imposer des règles de sécurité, de bien-ètre, et qui condamne toute forme de maltraitance animale, de monayage et de tourisme sexuel...?

Le débat a encore de longs jours devant lui, il n'y a qu'a voir le nombre de pays qui l'interdisent, ceux qui l'autorisent et ceux qui s'en fichent...

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Mischa09713

C'est une conclusion un peu hâtive. 
Tu te places du point de vue du bien-ètre animal mais pour d'autres ce mème bien-ètre a d'autres critères. Pour toi ça nuit a l'animal, pour d'autres non.

On ne peux pas juste faire une loi sur une adectode non sourcée et sur l'avis d'une seule psychologue, il faut une panel très large d'avis, de documents, de sources...et c'est ce que cherche a faire la hollande, qui se veut la plus compréhensive possible. 

Pour nous, c'est un comportement qui est de prime abord totalement incompréhensible et intolérable car il ne rentre pas dans nos codes sociaux. 
Et c'est la toute la difficulté de la controverse.

----------


## leea

> Merci Mischa, j'ai regardé la video et si j'ai bien compris, ces gens sont des pedophiles d'animaux ? (Ce terme semble celui qui convient le mieux ?!)


non le terme qui convient le mieux est "violeur d'animaux " 

Viol :" Rapport sexuel imposé à une personne sans son consentement", dans ce cas précis le mot " personne" est remplacé par animaux.

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Ouais des cinglés quoi...

----------


## MarieSue

> Après, en prenant en compte que la zoophilie a toujours existé et existera probablement encore longtemps, on est en droit de se demander quelle est la meilleure situation, entre des adeptes de "zoophilie de fond de cour" qui ne se préoccupent pas de blesser leur animal ou non, ni dans quelles conditions et ne pensent a rien d'autre que se soulager, et une communauté structurée qui tente d'imposer des règles de sécurité, de bien-ètre, et qui condamne toute forme de maltraitance animale, de monayage et de tourisme sexuel...?


Je veux bien entendre l'argument comme quoi réglementer la zoophilie pourrait permettre d'éviter la pratique "de fond de cour"... Sauf que 1 ce n'est pas une réglementation, c'est tout juste un code de conduite, institué entre déviants par des déviants moins déviants que les autres en ce domaine - bon, pardon, admettons qu'ils sont plus humains que les autres (sans intention de mauvais jeu de mot hein) - 2 ce code de conduite n'empêchera aucunement les sadiques avec intention de faire du mal, ou sans cette intention particulière mais en se fichant du mal que ça peut faire, de se croire tout permis. Donc, le côté assainissant de la "réglementation", bof.
Ça reste de toute façon, et de fait, à chacun en son âme et conscience de savoir et de se soucier de ce qu'il fait, code de conduite édité par une association ou pas.
L'interdiction par lÉtat n'empêche pas non plus les pratiques les plus condamnables, certes, mais au moins elle ne donne pas d'aval à des dingues, ni l'impression d'être dans un droit légitime. En plus c'est totalement superflu de leur donner cette impression de légitimité puisque eux se la sont déjà octroyée.

Euh, comparer les zoophiles et les homosexuel(le)s, je ne suis pas sure que ça plaise à la grande majorité de ces derniers... Bon, je comprends bien que la comparaison n'est pas faite dans une optique d'indifférenciation. C'est pour dénoncer le fait que les homosexuels ont porté l'étiquette "déviant" sur qui on a jeté l'anathème pendant des siècles avant d'être enfin reconnus comme ayant des droits légitimes et légaux. Ok.
Tout d'abord, bin oui l'homosexualité est bien une déviance... une déviance par rapport à la norme, et peut-être aussi par rapport à la survie de l'espèce (bof pour ce deuxième point,) mais en aucun cas elle n'est une déviance par rapport à la morale (même si ce point n'est pas encore clair pour tout le monde.) On a d'ailleurs longtemps amalgamé homosexualité et pédophilie, alors que ça n'a strictement rien à voir. Oui les homosexuels sont, dans leur grande majorité, de bonne moralité, tout comme les hétéros le sont, dans leur grande majorité. Que l'on soit homo ou hétéro, à partir du moment où l'on est entre adultes consentants comme on dit et que l'on ne fait de mal à personne... rien à redire.
Il n'en va probablement pas de même avec les animaux, qui comme l'a très bien expliqué Soniaidir, ne vont pas forcément se débattre de leur maître. En tant que maître d'un animal domestiqué on est comme son chef de meute ou son père ou a mère, on le nourrit, on le protège - il nous protège aussi lorsqu'il le peut- on le soigne, on peut le dresser, mais on n'en abuse pas, cela dans tous les sens du terme.

Alors j'imagine que l'on va pouvoir me répondre que c'est justement là l'argument : on n'en abuse pas du moment que l'animal est consentant. Soit, mais comme je disais plus haut, les violeurs et les pédophiles eux aussi disent que c'est consenti...
Je ne suis pas sure du tout que ce soit juste une histoire de code sociaux.

----------


## Mischa09713

Je ne dis pas que réglementer la pratique permette d'éviter le zoophilisme de fond-de-cour, mais que la rendre illégale expose justement a un regain de ce dernier.
D'ou , peut-ètre, l'intérêt de se pencher sur une "pratique encadrée", car on a pu voir au fil des lois qu'elles ne servent pas a faire cesser les pratiques qu'elles visent mais ont souvent pour effet de les rendre plus "souterraines" ce qui n'est pas une bonne chose.

Après, j'ai aussi d'abord été dégoutée par ce topic. Ensuite, j'ai visionné la vidéo, et je reconnais que chacun des deux camps a des arguments qui méritent d'êtres entendus. 
Pour le moment, le Danemark ne peut et ne veut pas trancher, a cause de ces dits arguments et parce que le gouvernement veut discuter d'une solution avec les autres pays qui l'ont interdit récemment.

Je ne leur cherche pas d'excuse car cette pratique me dégoute, mais j'essaie d'ètre la plus compréhensive possible, et ça permet d'alimenter le débat (vachement intéressant, je trouve.) plus loin que simplement "C'est dégoutant".

Je n'arrive pas a avoir un avis tranché la dessus (mème si ce sujet me perturbe un peu), car je pense que malgré le fait qu'il y a surement des sadiques parmi eux, beaucoup de zoophiles doivent souffrir de leur situation et refouler leur sexualité sans demander de l'aide.
J'essaie juste de mettre un peu d'eau dans mon vin, ça permet différents points de vue.


J'ai aussi vu qu'une loi visant a interdire la zoophilie au Danemark avait été proposée mais qu'elle avait été rejetée par le Conseil d'Ethique Animale lui-mème ,qui a considéré que les lois danoises existantes étaient déja suffisantes... :/  On marche un peu sur la tète.

----------


## MarieSue

Il n'y a pas de problème Mischa, loin de moi l'intention de te dénigrer,  au contraire, je pense qu'on ne peut que louer ton ouverture d'esprit,  sincèrement. J'avoue, ma première réaction c'est effectivement le beurk  qui ne cherche même pas à réfléchir davantage. J'imagine bien que si  des États se penchent sur la question c'est qu'il y a matière à  réflexion...
On est plutôt d'accord sur le fond finalement, c'est  dans le traitement de l'affaire qu'on ne voit pas les choses tout à fait  de la même façon.

_"on a pu voir au fil des lois qu'elles ne  servent pas a faire cesser les pratiques qu'elles visent mais ont  souvent pour effet de les rendre plus "souterraines" ce qui n'est pas  une bonne chose."_
C'est pas faux. Pondre une loi n'a jamais suffi à stopper une pratique interdite.
En  fait la ponte de lois en chapelets traitant d'un même problème est plus  un symptôme qu'un médicament. C'est justement parce qu'il y a des  zoophiles ( pas forcément plus nombreux qu'ailleurs ou qu'avant  effectivement) qui réclament au grand jour légitimité, et même  légalisation, haut et fort dans les pays de liberté que les Etats se  sentent dans l'obligation de pondre une loi pour répondre. Une loi  coercitive de plus ne résout effectivement rien, contrairement à ce  qu'on souhaiterait.

Cela dit, rendre la pratique autorisée en  espérant pouvoir l'encadrer... c'est avoir de bonnes intentions mais pas  réaliste, à mon avis. D'ailleurs c'est depuis que le Danemark a  autorisé cette pratique sur son territoire que le tourisme zoophile  lucratif s'y est développé, tourisme on est bien d'accord que condamne  la fameuse association citée dans le premier post de la discussion (...  ou alors elle ne le condamne que parce que ça l'arrange pour se faire  bien valoir ou faire figure de bonne conscience ? Tout en sachant  quelque part que c'est abuser des animaux-qui-ne-se-défendent-pas au nom  du bon plaisir de ses adhérents ? ) 
Honnêtement je ne sais pas trop  qu'elle est la meilleure réponse, l'interdire purement et simplement, ça  satisfait la morale et le droit des animaux mais ça ne résout pas  l'affaire, la déplace, voire peut-être l'empire; ne pas légiférer  dessus, c'est un peu comme dire que l'on s'en fiche...
L'autoriser,  en espérant l'encadrer, je n'y crois pas du tout. L'autoriser, c'est  l'autoriser, pas la cadrer. (Et cadrer un truc pareil, déjà, j'ai du mal  avec ça... )
Ne pas légiférer dessus semble être la meilleure  réponse bien que non satisfaisante, en fait c'est pas de réponse. La  question étant : les États vont ils pouvoir continuer de ne pas se  prononcer dans un contexte où le problème est devenu patent ? Bah non. Et en aval,  les lois de protection animale déjà existantes sont-elles suffisantes ?  Bah, c'est même pas tant les lois que leur mise en uvre, toujours  pareil...
Finalement, si ça devient interdit partout  ça éviterait au moins le "tourisme" lucratif, faute de pouvoir empêcher les gens de faire ce qu'ils veulent dans leurs alcôves comme ils l'ont toujours fait. C'est sur qu'il faut vite qu'ils se mettent d'accord là les pays limitrophes.

----------

